# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  How much have you paid for ball python morph?

## lovepig78

inspired by the "  How much would you pay for a ball python morph?" thread.  i was just wondering how much have you guys paid for a ball python.

as for me 3k for a female mojave

gogogo ppl 

tell me your story

----------


## Mikkla

There is a gap between 2000 and 3000...

I payed 2500 for a Fire ball male last year. But then I got a lemon pastel female for free becuse of some troubles with the shipment.

----------


## Beardedragon

I spent $800 on my lesser and $600 on my black pastel.

----------

critta (11-07-2016)

----------


## sssnake

The most I have paid was $5,000 for a pair of het albino ball pythons from Bob Clark back when the albino ball was brand new.

Kyle

----------

critta (11-07-2016),snaked (08-26-2017)

----------


## muddoc

$20,000 for a male Pinstripe.  WOW, they came down in price a bit since then.

----------

_Anya_ (06-04-2013),CCarr33 (08-11-2012),_Flikky_ (01-21-2013),IsmQui718 (02-26-2016),luizillo (06-14-2012)

----------


## Mikkla

> $20,000 for a male Pinstripe.  WOW, they came down in price a bit since then.


Wow, thats almost hard to believe. Now when you thinking back about it, was it a good deal?

----------


## munding

> $20,000 for a male Pinstripe.  WOW, they came down in price a bit since then.


wow!! when was this tim? '01?

----------


## Freakie_frog

Hmmm I gave 2000.00 from my Mojo female

----------


## JoshJP7

Clown female 4k

----------


## gcanibe

> I spent $800 on my lesser and $600 on my black pastel.


Where did u Find A lesser in 800 usd?

----------


## jkobylka

$6000, $8000, $10,000 $20,000. I do not regret any of those purchases or the amount I spent on them.

----------

BlckPhntm (07-09-2013),IsmQui718 (03-21-2018)

----------


## Drew87

$6000, $8000, $10,000 $20,000. I do not regret any of those purchases or the amount I spent on them


just wondering what did you get for 20,000$ if you dont want to say i understand

----------


## jkobylka

> just wondering what did you get for 20,000$ if you dont want to say i understand


Adult Lavender 2 years ago.

----------


## snakelady

I'm assuming that the big money spenders were getting them for breeding? 

I guess I've found out I'm poor.  :Surprised:   :Tears:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Most I've paid is 250.00 so far.


Can't wait till I get some big money.  :ROFL:

----------

embrit345 (04-28-2016)

----------


## Drew87

Very nice good choice im sure they have made daddy very happy haha

----------


## MarkS

Not that much, around 2 grand on a het pied female several years ago, seemed like a lot of money at the time for a normal looking snake. Still haven't produced a pied yet, maybe this year.  I'm just a hobbyist and this isn't how I make my living so I don't have to worry about being first to market and can wait a few years for prices to drop.  As long as I can get the cool morphs eventually, I'll be satisfied.

----------

critta (11-07-2016),Johnmb (04-16-2013)

----------


## ShawnT

> Not that much, around 2 grand on a het pied female several years ago, seemed like a lot of money at the time for a normal looking snake. Still haven't produced a pied yet, maybe this year.  I'm just a hobbyist and this isn't how I make my living so I don't have to worry about being first to market and can wait a few years for prices to drop.  As long as I can get the cool morphs eventually, I'll be satisfied.


Amen  :Good Job:

----------


## JeffFlanagan

$2000 for an '06 Lesser male, that due to an R.I., was too small to breed this year.

$1800 for an '06 pinstripe female with nearly perfect double stripes along her spine.

$1000 for an extremely blushed '06 Mojave female.

The Lesser and Mojo are in my gallery.

----------


## RBCpythons

i think i'm at about 3k total so far.

----------


## cueball

I blew $15,000 once on a ball python  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## panhead

I don't remember the year(s) but here are some of the animals I purchased when they were worth a lot more than they are now. And I will state this up front. I have no regrets about what I paid. I may have paid 3-4-5 times the current values but I am also 3-4-5 times ahead on producing more of them.
$12,500.00 for an adult pied
$10.000.00 for a 2.1 trio of 100% het lavender albinos
$6.500.00 for a yearling spider
$$$ A WHOLE LOT for a crystal & a pastel crystal
FYI
The first albino boas were around $50.000.00
The first cb veiled chameleons were $750.00 a pair for hatchlings
The first cb albino burmese were around $3,500.00 
Bruce Delles c/o Twin Cities Reptiles
CELEBRATING OUR 30th YEAR IN THE RETAIL REPTILE BUSINESS

----------

MarkS (11-25-2008),Mutheruva (01-24-2013)

----------


## aaajohnson

5K on a pied female, and worth every penny.  :Very Happy: 

Neil

----------


## Bill Buchman

$3800 last spring on a Bee.  He is earning his keep this season to say the least!!  He is a solid breeder and could "BEE" the chief ingredient to a Killer or two. And just maybe something even more striking.

----------


## muddoc

> Wow, thats almost hard to believe. Now when you thinking back about it, was it a good deal?


It was definitely a good deal.  Even though you can get them cheaper now, he will make back all of that money before he dies.  If I were to sell everything that he produced last year (including combos), he probably would have paid for himself already.




> wow!! when was this tim? '01?


First Pin produced in 2005.




> $6000, $8000, $10,000 $20,000. I do not regret any of those purchases or the amount I spent on them.


I'll have to agree with you on this one Justin.

----------


## KMS

Ive spent $2400 on a reverse trio of het pieds..and this will my first shot at producing one...(5 eggs cooking) Ive also spent $3200 on a mojave male and have only produced 1 so far...$2800 on a female spider that still hasnt reached her breeding weight. and a cinny male for $7000..
But things are still good as in the long run they will produce more than I paid for them... :Very Happy: 
Kevin Stoltz
www.KMSreptiles.com

----------


## Dr_Gonz0

$1400 including shipping for my lesser male. 

Robin

----------


## aaramire

The most I have paid so far is $250 for my male spider, but I am still in college so I cant afford to spend the big bucks yet. One day though.....

----------


## Rapture

$600 for an '05 male pastel in 2006.

----------


## Schlyne

$2k on a pastel female several years ago.  She was just on the edge of breeding weight for this season and I decided to hold back.  The breeder offered me two normal females to go with her as part of the deal.  At the time I didn't think I had enough setup for all three, so I only took one of the normals.  I got home, set everybody up and then realized I could have set up both normals, oh well.

----------


## Emilio

The most I've spent is $1500 0n my 06 albino,

----------


## coldbloodaddict

In 03 I spent about $20,000 on a G.Stripe.

I also paid $25,000 for a pair of Black Pastels.

I've spent around $15,000 in Pastels

$15,000 for a pair of Blonde Pastels 100% het Hypo.

The list goes on...

----------


## Reptile Man

I got a free Het Ivory with all the needed things, tank, accesories, etc...

----------


## butters!

some pictures would go excellently with the prices

----------


## Argentra

I be Poor!! The most I've spent so far was nearly $400 for my 100% het Albino pair. The female alone was $300, and that was a markdown.  :Smile:  I'm hoping to make that money back (and possibly more) next year with those two.

My pastel male was handed to me for nothing, and now he's doing so well I wouldn't have regretted paying $200 for him!

----------


## Seneschal

I've only paid $235 including shipping for my pastel male, who hopefully will be ready to go in the 08-09 season. If I get even one baby this year, I'll be ecstatic! Pastel or not! (Of course, I hope for pastels... :3 )

However I plan on dropping some more money on a spider or a cinny ooooooorrrr....somethin' special.

----------


## StickyTongues

I paid $3500 for a 500 gram female spider back in 05 and $3500 for a hatchling mojave male in the same year.  They both were worth every penny at the time.  Then theres the boa morphs but that's a whole other story and forum.   :Smile: 

Sam Leam

----------

DrDingDong (01-03-2016)

----------


## Mike Schultz

$25 for my normal female  :Razz: 

But i'm just starting... thinking of getting a pastel next to pair with her!

baby steps hehe

----------


## MAballs

$350 for this male albino last year. Notice that he has a slight imperfection near his nech\k, had him checked out and its no big deal. Very happy with my purchase

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...z/scion025.jpg

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Hit the wrong one by accident because we bought two snakes at the same time.

$600 for a female pinstripe.

The second most expensive purchase was a male Spider for $300.

----------


## waltah!

Around $800 for a pair of hypos......no budget here for the crazy expensive stuff.

----------


## fattielumpkin

300.00 on my mystery female pastel.  I say mystery because she looks nothing like any other pastel I have ever seen.  I picked her up in a pet store.  one day we will she what she's hiding.

----------


## WizzySRT10

I paid just over $300 for mine shipped to my door and trying to decide what I want next... Either an Albino or a Spider female and try to make some bees....

----------


## Beardedragon

Well, now 5k on my Bel

----------


## sg1trogdor

Well I paid 600 for my 07 bino male.  Hes my most expensive at the moment.  but then i have my mojo, cinny, 2 pastels, and a bino rtb.    Its really amazing how fast ur money disappears when you get into herps.  I walked outta the last expo having spent 1100 bucks and still owing several hundred more to a few ppl.  lol.  All part of the herp experience.....And worth every single penny.

----------


## Jessi3825

80$ on my normal bp... but i'm seriously considering getting a piebald. Just looking around at prices and for breeders right now.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Royal Morphz

between the San Diego and Anaheim shows last year i picked up 1.1 pied and 1.1 het pieds for a total of 3000 but i spent much more and Liza no Likey

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Most I have paid is 1700.00 for three snakes, my limit would be around 1500.00 for any one snake, and that would take some planning well in advance.

I would go higher when the day comes that I can produce enough to sell, that would then pay for a higher priced morph.

Gotta love trading those possible het males for feeders and a enough for a beer on the trip home. Those sales are not going to net me a lavendar anytime soon.  :Smile: 

Bruce

----------


## Luke Martin

$6500 for a male Cinnamon and $3500 for an almost adult female pastel (actually 2 for 7k) in 05.  This last year was the cinnamons first year breeding and babies are selling for 2-300.  Kinda not happy about the purchase because of the prices now but I don't mind...he'll still EVENTUALLY make my money back. lol

----------


## FastDad

I paid 850$ for my female Mojave last year
but 
she is round about 1300g today  :Wink:

----------


## Akua_Ko_Nalu

Being in the UK, prices are different here. But, my biggest purchase will be $6000 for a pair of Balls from Mr. Kobylka!

----------


## OhBalls

I have yet to pay for one.  Well not in money anyway.  I traded web work for mine so I chose "other".  :Smile:

----------


## Brandon Osborne

$3800 for a pair of het pieds in '03.  First year's (05) production gave me 4 pieds and 5-66% hets.  The next year (06) gave me 4 more pieds and 4 more 66% hets.  

I also paid $3500 for a pos. het albino chondro a couple of years ago.  Hopefully the sire to my animal will prove out this year.  

Brandon

----------


## anendeloflorien

Well, I'm still fairly new to the game but the most I've put down for a single morph is $450 for my spider this year from NERD. Yeah I could have gotten him for less from somewhere else but not anywhere near the quality! Plus I got the added benefit of him having a few low % possible hets! I'm gonna be putting him in with quite a few ladies down the road and we'll see what proves out. I'm really hoping he proves to be het ghost cuz I want some Honeybees!

----------


## Muze

I paid $800 for my adult female Amir Line YB.  That's the highest so far. I paid $600 for a 780 gram female Spider (no wobbles that I can tell), $450 for a 600gram male Pinstripe, $550 for a 550 gram Mojave male, and $500 for a 76 gram Spotnose male.  Those are definitely my most expensive BPs...so far.

----------


## simplechamp

$25, female normal, LOL

The most I would spend on a morph would be ~$1000, no more. Anything I wanted that cost more than $1000 I would just wait until the prices drop. From what I've seen in this thread prices can go from many thousands to a few hundred in a couple years.

----------


## Brandon Osborne

> Well, I'm still fairly new to the game but the most I've put down for a single morph is $450 for my spider this year from NERD. Yeah I could have gotten him for less from somewhere else but not anywhere near the quality!



Adam, I respectfully have to disagree.  A spider is a spider is a spider.  Some big breeders charge what they do because they know someone will buy from them just for the name.  If you put that spider in a tub with 100 other spiders, I bet you couldn't tell the difference.  Many "big" breeders don't even produce half the low end morphs they sell.....it's not worth their trouble.  Just keep your thoughts in the back of your mind when you are producing animals of your own.  How will you feel if your potential customers are buying other spiders for 2x what you are asking....because yours are "not anywhere near the quality" of the big guys?  A small name does not mean inferior quality.  I'm not trying to sound offensive.  I'm just trying to point out you'll be in the same situation some day.  No disrespect to NERD, but please try not to disrespect the little guys either.  Afterall, I'm pretty sure all spiders originally came from NERD.

----------


## anendeloflorien

> Adam, I respectfully have to disagree.  A spider is a spider is a spider.  Some big breeders charge what they do because they know someone will buy from them just for the name.  If you put that spider in a tub with 100 other spiders, I bet you couldn't tell the difference.  Many "big" breeders don't even produce half the low end morphs they sell.....it's not worth their trouble.  Just keep your thoughts in the back of your mind when you are producing animals of your own.  How will you feel if your potential customers are buying other spiders for 2x what you are asking....because yours are "not anywhere near the quality" of the big guys?  A small name does not mean inferior quality.  I'm not trying to sound offensive.  I'm just trying to point out you'll be in the same situation some day.  No disrespect to NERD, but please try not to disrespect the little guys either.  Afterall, I'm pretty sure all spiders originally came from NERD.


Well, I'm sorry but I will "respectfully" point out to you that I did not say anything about what anyone else is producing. I purchased my spider from NERD because A) they are one of the most well-respected breeders in the US. B) I have a personal relationship with most of the people there and live only a few minutes away from them and C) They had a spider that fit all of my criteria for me _personally_! 

It's not a dig against what anyone else is producing but I looked around at a lot of different places and in a LOT of different advertisements and did not see what I was looking for. I went down there and you know I looked at 8 different spiders they had and found the ONE that fit me personally. If I had seen a "tub with 100 other spiders" mine is still probably the one that I would have picked out. His colors are fantastic, he's got a great reduced pattern and he's got incredible high white sides. I believe in purchasing for *quality* which is something it seems that has gone to the wayside in this market. Talk to BeardedDragon I'm sure he'd tell you what a quality spider was worth to him. 



> Many "big" breeders don't even produce half the low end morphs they sell.....it's not worth their trouble


What? Actually my spider WAS produced there and I have the birthing records to show that. 



> Just keep your thoughts in the back of your mind when you are producing animals of your own.  How will you feel if your potential customers are buying other spiders for 2x what you are asking....because yours are "not anywhere near the quality" of the big guys?


If I am not producing quality animals I'm not going to try to sell them for the same price as the "big guys" that _are_ producing better quality animals from breeders they've been raising up for years and put tons of money into. If I choose to go for better quality animals, spend more money in a initial investment I believe that will show through when I actually start selling babies. 

Don't question me on what I choose to do for *my* business and I won't tell you how to run yours.

----------

_Beardedragon_ (11-24-2008),_OhBalls_ (11-25-2008)

----------


## Brandon Osborne

I see you took offense anyway.  Sorry.....and yes, many big breeders sell tons of animals they don't produce.  Enjoy.

----------


## anendeloflorien

> I see you took offense anyway.  Sorry.....and yes, many big breeders sell tons of animals they don't produce.  Enjoy.


Not offended at all actually I just disagree with your major points is all. I've chosen the way that I'm going to pick the animals in my collection just as I'm sure you have we just chose differently! Keep up the good work though! I'm just trying to make my way through the same as everyone.

----------


## LaFilleClochette

we payed 190$ for our lemon pastel...but also planning on getting a pied and leucy someday...so deff gonna end up spending more... :Razz:

----------


## hoax

I have a 08 1.0 Jungle pastel $100 and a 06 0.1 Jungle pastel for $650...

Looking to buy a pinstriped albino next year soooo.... $$$$$... Im not sure of the price but i am sure it will be over a grand....

----------


## patenaud

$15,000 for a pair of het toffees.

Keeping my fingers crossed.

 :Very Happy: 

Denis
DenJenn Reptiles
www.pythonregius.ca

----------


## instinct27

Got my normal and his tank for $100... Don't really plan on ever spending more than that.

----------


## AaronP

I've actually never spent more than $100 on 1 single ball python.  I barter for my snakes so I've been able to create quite a nice collection with no money out of my pocket other than supplies.

----------


## simplechamp

I know this is a little off-topic (but related at least), and maybe has been answered in another thread, but does anyone know the highest reported price ever paid for a BP morph?

----------


## AaronP

> I know this is a little off-topic (but related at least), and maybe has been answered in another thread, but does anyone know the highest reported price ever paid for a BP morph?


IDK about the highest paid but I know that the Banana Ball was first offered up for $100,000.

----------


## Vacado

Ralph Davis paid $70,000 to get one imported from Africa.  He called it an "ivory" but there was something special about it, which I don't remember.

Here I am feeling like I'm putting a strain on my finances by setting a $500-$600 budget on my first BPs, haha

v

----------


## MarkS

> IDK about the highest paid but I know that the Banana Ball was first offered up for $100,000.


I could be wrong, but I believe that the actual price *paid* for the first banana produced was around $40,000.  The price asked for and the actual prices paid are usually quite a bit different.  Especially for the animals with exorbitant price tags.

----------


## TooManyToys

> Ralph Davis paid $70,000 to get one imported from Africa.  He called it an "ivory" but there was something special about it, which I don't remember.
> 
> Here I am feeling like I'm putting a strain on my finances by setting a $500-$600 budget on my first BPs, haha
> 
> v


Ralph's finances are probably a little different than yours.

----------


## Luke Martin

Ralph sold a BEL for $175k

----------


## nixer

> IDK about the highest paid but I know that the Banana Ball was first offered up for $100,000.


he was offered 90k and turned it down!
and another person (who is hiding) told the guy he had one that looked like it and he would sell it for 90k and the guy said oh there is more than one and walked. that same guy made a few more bananas, killed the parents sold the same banana to a few ppl and never shipped and you get the idea




> I could be wrong, but I believe that the actual price *paid* for the first banana produced was around $40,000.  The price asked for and the actual prices paid are usually quite a bit different.  Especially for the animals with exorbitant price tags.

----------


## LaFilleClochette

> $15,000 for a pair of het toffees.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Denis
> DenJenn Reptiles
> www.pythonregius.ca



ok so wat does that actually mean, that when you bred them together you got a bunch of toffees...? or yur hoping to get toffees? im confused on the whole "het" process/idea

----------


## WizzySRT10

I just paid $400 for my new spider baby that should be shipped here when Adam's and my scedule matches.

----------


## jsschrei

I voted "other" because $2000-3000 is not on the poll. I payed $2250 for a pied in 07. $1800 for an 08 pied and $1800 for a male caramel come in second.

----------


## gtlevine

Wow, those are some big bucks. I bought my first BP last month and paid $1000 for a female Bumble bee. Absolutely worth it to me. Next I will buy a Lesser, probably cost 6 to 8 hundred. After the Lesser I will pay for a blue eyed Lucy if I can find one. I will probably have to wait on that because I will not pay more than 2000 for any snake. Being that they are living things, I just won't risk the 5000 and up for some of these snakes, so my blue eyed lucy will wait until the price comes down to the 2000 range or less.

Gary

----------


## envy_ld50

I payed 3,000 for the most expensive BP.

----------


## Dave79

$14,500 for a female high white pied in 2001
$14,000 for a male caramel albino in 2003

Plus another $30,000-$35,000 on various other morphs

----------


## Rcar77

I paid 250.00 for my first male pastel in 06. I just bought a pair of pastels and paid 295.00 for The pair.

----------


## southb

Normal female 10$
Pastel male 100$
Spider male 45$   :Dancin' Banana: 
Het Pied male 50$ 
Having the best pets on Earth PRICELESS!!

----------


## scarface2jz

yea i paid $100 for my 08' pastel male at the hamburg reptile show... thats the most ive paid... not bad i guess, the next cheapest pastel i saw at the show was $250, so i made out well

----------


## mainbutter

wow southb where did you find a spider for $45??

----------


## wax32

$400 for a male Pinstripe

----------


## LGL

> wow southb where did you find a spider for $45??


I think they meant $450 (typo).

Is there a way to change my answer to the poll? I voted a long while ago, and the number has increased by a couple categories...

----------


## mechnut450

paid little over 625  for a ablino male  and a pair of het axanthic this summer 
 I paid about 600-800 for  a pair of het pieds  plus i rescued a number of possible hets over the years and didn't know it  at the time..

----------


## pythontricker

> $350 for this male albino last year. Notice that he has a slight imperfection near his nech\k, had him checked out and its no big deal. Very happy with my purchase
> 
> http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...z/scion025.jpg


350?!?!?!?!?! I got my female 07 albino for $1000. she was born 10/17/07.

----------


## AjBalls

> wow!! when was this tim? '01?


Think those were the price of them when I was getting into breeding. Like 2004.

----------


## southb

No 45$ was right, and also the het pied male I bought for 50$ was a 1200 gram adult so I think I did good on both of those. :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## southb

Oh and when I say 45$ it was without shipping since the guy I bought it from lives two miles from my girlfriend.

----------


## Sloanreptiles

I voted a while ago on I think $2-3 thousand but I just paid for a Champagne Poss het ghost male for $10K

----------


## marcellomoscato

I spent $ 2500,00 for my Hig white piedball :Taz:

----------


## southb

How about $400 for a caramel albino?

----------


## Wh00h0069

> How about $400 for a caramel albino?


Is there something wrong with it?

----------


## shadi11

> Is there something wrong with it?



Thats my question.. or are you sure its a carmel?

----------


## southb

Yeah 100% fine animal......it was my first caramel.  I've got a really good friend that gives me the best deals because I do the same for him.

----------


## Wh00h0069

> Yeah 100% fine animal......it was my first caramel.  I've got a really good friend that gives me the best deals because I do the same for him.


They yes, that is a good deal.

----------


## southb

Now if I could only get my hands on a pied female.........I've tried and tried to trade a Caramel male for a female Pied with no luck lol.

----------


## AaronP

> Now if I could only get my hands on a pied female.........I've tried and tried to trade a Caramel male for a female Pied with no luck lol.


Depending on who you're talking about a Pied Female is worth more than a caramel male  :Smile:

----------


## RhacHead

> How about $400 for a caramel albino?


Geeze...   I want him to be my friend too! :Very Happy:   Is he taking applications?

----------


## southb

> Depending on who you're talking about a Pied Female is worth more than a caramel male


I know.....but I can dream can't I?  He has a problem with buying these animals and then getting rid of them but he also has the best dealing strategy I've ever seen.  Anytime I can goto the shows with him I do lol.

----------


## Kaorte

The most I have paid is $180, but the most I am willing to pay is $600. If they cost more then that, I would rather produce it myself  :Very Happy:

----------


## azpythons

> The most I have paid is $180, but the most I am willing to pay is $600. If they cost more then that, I would rather produce it myself


thats wassup, thats wassup

----------


## Turbo Serpent

My male Orange Ghost was $250 and just bought a pair of Het VPI Axanthic from Adam for $400. Once the Axanthics prove out, I will probably trade an Axanthic for something I am looking for.  :Good Job:

----------


## DSGB

I got my male pastel for 150.

----------


## demonicchild

Wow. You people are crazy! I was struggling to comprehend spending 50 on my normal. lol  :Cool:

----------


## aarondm

I paid $2,500 for my pair of pieds...  and I recently bought an 06'  0.1 Pin (1600g) and an 06' 0.1 VPI Axanthic (1300g) for     $1,050.  THat was  a GREAT deal!!!   Cant wait to breed my Pied male to both of them.

----------


## Ineedtoborrowsweats

$350 plus tax for a female Mojave and my pockets are still hurting.  In an earlier post, I saw someone mention Ralph Davis dealing with snakes selling for 90K to 270K.  Let me just say this about Ralph Davis.  I have complete respect for the guy.  As a rookie to the Ball python scene I discovered him on Youtube and eventually contacted him to get my first ball python. I knew nothing about the ball python pricing market except for whatever Petco carried.  Long story short, I went back and forth with Ralph on emails and pictures for a $200 pastel that he would ship to California for me.  Even though I ended up getting a snake from another breeder, this guy actually took the time to talk and work with me.  Now as a disclaimer for Ralph and myself, don't say that I told you to contact him or bug the hell out of him for a $200 snake.  I'm just sharing this story.  Anyhow, as my research on ball pythons continued, I soon discovered how "Big Time" and influential this guy is in our hobby/industry/lifestyle. :Bowdown:   Some day I will purchase a "Killer" from him, someday.... Sorry for the journal entry, but I gotta give credit where credit is due. :Very Happy:

----------


## Skitals

I paid $400 for my GORGEOUS male butter.

Now for the people that spend high dollars on snakes, I'm guessing you plan to breed them. Is the rationale: I will make my money back and more in the next couple seasons from this purchase? If so, how does it usually end up? Do people actually MAKE money, or this hobby just a big money pit  :ROFL:  I'm getting some normal females for my butter with hopes of breeding and getting some baby butters in my future. I'm just wondering if there really is such a thing as an investment, and when it crosses the line from being "just" a hobby.  I just can't imagine spending $20k on a female pied back in the day, who decides to NEVER breed, or doesn't produce good eggs. Or even worse, getting a snake who one day goes off feed and never starts again. Or dies for any other reason. It's hard enough when its a pet you care about, but something completely different when you have big $$$ invested.

----------


## bloodpython_MA

I spent $800 on my bee, $250 on my pastel female and $200 on my male cinnamon. Saving up for a pied/clown next(possibly with a trade from the bee/pastel offspring(killerbee's).

----------


## LunaBalls

$175 for a pastel

----------


## RebelYell83

to answer the question on if you ever make your money back,i was listening to an interview with kevin from nerd,and brian from bhb,and brian brought that point up,and said for example,if you buy a lavender albino now,a high quality one for 10,000,and a het for 5,000,,in 2 years when you breed them,hets may only be 1,500,and lavenders,4,500,but sell 3 lavenders,and 2 hets,,and your even,,every year after that not matter price drop,is profit,

i paid 250 for my blonde pastel male,hes being bred with 3 girls,that i bought as breeder size girls for 30 each,,so for them pairing,in just animal costs i have 340,,plus figure 100 a year to feed each one,,640,,if i sell my blonde males for 125,females for 245,,i will make that back easily,,that is also the most i spent on a morph,,,250

but i also have a breeding deal,for atleast one lesser,,maybe more depending on what hatches,,for the 65 bucks it costed me to ship the female :Smile:

----------


## Skitals

> to answer the question on if you ever make your money back,i was listening to an interview with kevin from nerd,and brian from bhb,and brian brought that point up,and said for example,if you buy a lavender albino now,a high quality one for 10,000,and a het for 5,000,,in 2 years when you breed them,hets may only be 1,500,and lavenders,4,500,but sell 3 lavenders,and 2 hets,,and your even,,every year after that not matter price drop,is profit,
> 
> i paid 250 for my blonde pastel male,hes being bred with 3 girls,that i bought as breeder size girls for 30 each,,so for them pairing,in just animal costs i have 340,,plus figure 100 a year to feed each one,,640,,if i sell my blonde males for 125,females for 245,,i will make that back easily,,that is also the most i spent on a morph,,,250
> 
> but i also have a breeding deal,for atleast one lesser,,maybe more depending on what hatches,,for the 65 bucks it costed me to ship the female


All true, but that doesnt take into account males not interested in breeding, girls that wont feed, girls that only throw slugs, etc. The "safe" thing is to buy groups of 2.3, but then things start getting really expensive  :ROFL:  It's still taking a gamble if you are relying on making some of your money back in the next 2-4 years.

And its not ALL profit... electricity and RATS really start to add up  :Razz:

----------


## RebelYell83

all of that is true,,,as i male a het butterscotch that wants nothing to with females,,,,they really need viagra for snakes,,,,

----------


## Skitals

> all of that is true,,,as i male a het butterscotch that wants nothing to with females,,,,they really need viagra for snakes,,,,


Have you tried any of the various tricks to get them interested? (putting two males with one female so their courting instincts kick in, or just putting sperm plugs from a breeder male in with your guy and gal so he senses the competition and gets to work?

----------


## RebelYell83

i did the shed,,,thats the only one i've tried,,hes borderline on size,,and talking to another breeder,,,thier hets are late going and just now locking up,,so i think the combination is gonna put him out of the line up,,i might try a very late breeding with him in a couple months,,i just dont see him going right now,,and wanna bulk him up a little bit before i bother trying again

----------


## harm286

lets see my mojave was about 350 
and my female lesser my god, she was 780
pricey but i didnt want the kind of snake the kid down da block can get

----------


## DesignerBP

I remember in '05 my friend paying 1600 for a spider male hatchling  :Surprised:  oh man have prices crashed since

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

The pieds were the most...

----------


## Freakie_frog

I can now say my most I have spent over 1500.00 on one snake.

----------


## tom s4wy3r

A breeder i know said he sold a pair of pieds for 20000 both were newborns.The man took out an extra morgage on his house to afford them.

----------


## Pulcher

> A breeder i know said he sold a pair of pieds for 20000 both were newborns.The man took out an extra morgage on his house to afford them.


No snake is worth more than a grand to me. Not even the Banana ball or any other ball python that i love. In this hobby morphs drop quick in prices and its not worth losing that much money, theres a little thing called reality and self control that come into play.

----------


## Qetu

> No snake is worth more than a grand to me. Not even the Banana ball or any other ball python that i love. In this hobby morphs drop quick in prices and its not worth losing that much money, theres a little thing called reality and self control that come into play.


wow wow buddy, this is a passion not just a hobby. if someone wants to pay alot of money for a  snake they love its ok. its the same thing as somone paying to much for a nice car that just "looks cool" similar concept anyways. 

my  :Two cents:

----------

_771subliminal_ (07-28-2009),Southernshooter (11-25-2009),TriniBP (06-22-2010)

----------


## Freakie_frog

> No snake is worth more than a grand to me. Not even the Banana ball or any other ball python that i love. In this hobby morphs drop quick in prices and its not worth losing that much money, theres a little thing called reality and self control that come into play.


If I could pay 20K for a male like the banana would I???? Yes.. I got alot of females that would love a sexy snake like that and so what if the price drops by half. If you have 5 clutches of them in the bator you only have to produce to to recoup your money. 

I think there are a few morphs that got kicked in the nuts before their time like the Enchi, Hypo, Axanthic. I'd like to see those three still about 1K each. But thats just me.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Oroborous

If I could afford it I would most definantly spend over 1K for some of my favorite morphs, such as the piebald or lavendar albino. But the most I've spent on a ball python is 300, and i paid 350 for a red blood python. Not to mention the thousands I've spent on housing and food. It's not a cheap hobby, but I don't mind spending my money on it. My family and friends think I'm insane. :Good Job:

----------


## tims balls

I have spent 1800 twice this year on a pied female, and killerbee female, 1500 on a pied and some PH females, 1k on a breeder spider female, and no telling what else

ball pythons are expensive  :Razz:

----------


## JAMills

I paid $1500 for a male pastel about about 5 years ago as a yearling proven breeder.
Personally I do like that the prices are coming down on some of the morphs.
Though I will have to agree with many of the other people, there are a lot of morphs that I feel should not be as cheap as they are or just had the bottom fall out on them... 
That said, If I had the money and it was a new exceptional morph with great genetic potential and few specimens so I knew the market would not be flooded by the time I was producing said morph I don't think there would be a limit on what I would spend.

So when I hit the Mega Millions I am going to go on an extended road trip to all the great breeders and buy all the latest, greatest, awesome morphs and combos I want and live happily ever after in my Mansion with giant warehouse out back  :Good Job:

----------


## th3jok3r

i spent 1,400 and got a pewter male, lesser male, pastel female, 2 normal females

----------


## Alice

> If I could pay 20K for a male like the banana would I???? Yes.. I got alot of females that would love a sexy snake like that and so what if the price drops by half. If you have 5 clutches of them in the bator you only have to produce to to recoup your money. 
> 
> I think there are a few morphs that got kicked in the nuts before their time like the Enchi, Hypo, Axanthic. I'd like to see those three still about 1K each. But thats just me.



I agree.  Usually if you buy into a project snake that is very costly, because it is usually pretty uncommon you have the opportunity to recoup your initial investment even if the price drops by half.

----------


## CamStatic

The most expensive snake I've bought so far, is a mojave for $1000 in 2008. The same year I bought another mojave for $844

Breaks my heart to see what most people paid for a spider. :p I spent $750 on mine, which I bought in 2008.. 
Snakes are a bit more expensive in Europe than what they are in the US..

----------


## Argentra

> I be Poor!! The most I've spent so far was nearly $400 for my 100% het Albino pair. The female alone was $300, and that was a markdown.  I'm hoping to make that money back (and possibly more) next year with those two.
> 
> My pastel male was handed to me for nothing, and now he's doing so well I wouldn't have regretted paying $200 for him!


Ok, update on this post! 

I still be poor, but now I've spent $500 on my Albino male and $400 on my female spider.  :Very Happy:  
That free rescued pastel is approaching two years old now and still has his bright colors! Slight chance I got a LEMON pastel!  :Good Job: 

That spending will be it for now... maybe if I get a kick butt job, I can afford the Super Cinny that my dearly beloved has taken a liking to.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ColinWeaver

What a busy thread.  Diverse community of people, aren't we?

Ball pythons morphs represent a collision of passion, obsession, investment, speculation, accomplishment, delusion and exaltation.  We all play within our own comfort level and there is a level for everybody.

----------

_BWyant_ (09-11-2012),francisco_24 (02-06-2012)

----------


## DM1975

$700.00 on a pair of mojaves is the most I have spent so far. Next year I am diving headlong into pieds so we will see how much I spend then.

----------


## kris62901

bumble bee female 08   
200 and xbox 360 lol

----------


## bubblz

_I haven't payed anything yet but some time soon here,...I will. It'll probably be some where between $600 - $1500 price range. Since the only three morphs I want right now are a Bumble Bee, Caramel and Pied. Neither are cheap and I'm considering breeding my own but on the other hand,...I'd rather just buy'em. More often than not by the time you breed your own, you have already paid for it anyway depending on what you want. Between buying the hets, breeders, food and equipment (not to mention other things) over a 2-4 year period. 2 if you get lucky the first time around.

I'm still kicking myself for not buying that female Bumble Bee for 500 at an expo in Colorado a few years back_

----------


## lillyorchid

$1750.00 for my pied female. IMHO she's worth a lot more. If I had 10K a few years ago I would have brought a pied back then. Very sad to see the morph world has dropped in price to what it is today. They don't seem as "rare" anymore. Everyone and their brother has them now. Hell Petco has morph BP's now. I've seen Albinos, Spiders, Pastels. Wonder what their next morph BP will be that they sell.

----------


## sheffernan13

I bought a brass ball for 675.00 plus shipping.  

And the 08 1.1 of unrelated black pastels for 475.00 shipped.

but in total only 2035.00 not to bad for the collection that i have.

----------


## eclipsesmommy

WOW ive read about 3 pages and i am shocked and amazed how much people pay for different morphs!!!!!!!!
no offense but i always thought snake breeding was kind of a redneck weirdo  :Wink:  thing, yes, i TOTALLY fall into this category. yano like waterboy or something but daaaang you guys are high class!!!
i cant even afford a dang used truck

----------


## Eventide

My most expensive morphs have been pairs:  $800 for a gorgeous VPI Axanthic male + het female pair, and $950 for a Red Axanthic male + het red female pair.

I've kicked around the idea of $1000 for a single snake, but I haven't made that jump just yet.  I will need a male g-stripe in the next year, though, so that may break my record (though, the g-stripes are really coming down in price).

----------


## bad-one

$400 for a pastel male, about 14in long at the time. Mind you this was in a pet shop so it was marked up since they hadn't produced him themselves.

That was before I discovered online snake shopping  :Embarassed:

----------


## irishanaconda

i love ball pythons and i pump gas for a living lol, but i managed to get a decent collection in the past 2-3 years, i paid total for my racks and bps about 3k but the most on one snake would be a male lesser that came with a female pastel and two normals for 650$. i did do a trade 2 months ago to the same guy i bought the lesser and others, for a toshiba laptop (gave him the laptop then) and i am still waiting on one more snake to hatch. id guess the laptop is worth around 700$ but im getting a cinny female, 1.1 het albinos, and a spider male that should be hatching soon. i also dont mind trying to prove out my own hets as long as there from "bigger" breeders.

----------


## Beto510

$160 for my spider shipped ;D

----------


## omnibus2

> $160 for my spider shipped ;D


Where did you order it???

----------


## trott

Bel. Asked 2500 paid 2k

----------


## vapour

Just paid $1,800.00 for a Sputter Ball (butter x spider) and $850.00 for a butter 100% het for Orange ghost.  I also paid a nice bit of coin ($1,200.00)for some imports a few years back that have started proving out for me this year.  Then my wife got a diamond ring.

----------


## masterorder19

Well I got my 2 male pastels from craiglist for a trade but I guess the trade value was 120$$ so I think that's pretty good. And now I'm proud yto say I got my dream snake . An albino on kingsnake for $400 shipped !!!!!! And it's a female!! Gonna get here Tuesday I ll put ics on arrival. Now I'm already thinking what's next?? Yb/moj/pin??? Not sure

----------


## lolashowme

i just bought my baby queen bee from jons jungle for 3200-- i believe he originally asked 3500. worth EVERY PENNY!

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

So far the highest Ive paid is $4600.00 for my bee and lucy. I did offer a breeder 10 grand for a breeding contract between one of my females to his male banana only asking for 1 banana offspring but was turned down. Now that Ive thought about it  im kinda glad i was turned down. The least Ive paid was $35 for my 03 female.

----------


## euphuistical

I just bought a desert male for 3k.  By far the most I've paid for a snake.  But I have a lot of sweet plans for him in the future!

Deserts do a lot of awesome stuff to morphs and hets.  Can't wait to get him breeding.

----------


## steveboos

I just paid $575 for an Albino Male and a Spider Female both between 3 and 4 months old.

----------


## SixSnakes

Wow. It's cool to read the beginning of this thread to see how much prices have changed!

The most I dropped on a BP was $520 for my Lesser Female.

The next pricey (for me!) was my '08 albino male - $450

----------


## BPelizabeth

very interesting...and a little scary!!!  

Well we paid $500 for our bee and we just added a new butter.

She was a little bit more but she is a butter that is het for ghost.  So we paid $550-  clearly not the asking price but I have worked with this breeder before so he hooked us up.  

If I had the $$ I would definetly get a pied from Marki Reptiles...super high orange...awesome examples

----------


## Elise.m

The most we've paid was $200. That was for our male Pinstripe. Our lemon pastel was $200 too.

I'm assuming our next one will cost around $350. Maybe not though.

----------


## BPBandit

I paid $0.00  :Twisted:

----------


## jimbravo9

The most we've paid is $450 for our new albino female.  We also added a spider, lemon pastel and mojave recently.  They were all in the 100-150 range.

----------


## Denial

The msot Ive paid was 1200

----------


## Regal Pythons

Waaay too much, like to think I won't buy anymore (for a while!) - but toffees and candy's look sooo cool...

----------


## bammer838

I have just found my way back to the reptile scene  :Smile:  

My wife said no snakes. Thanks to my daughter who wanted one, we found a mojave female at a Petland petshop who marked the mojave at 49.00 as a normal. I could not believe it!! I bought it immediately, of course with the approval of my lovely wife.

Now Im contemplating on a major purchase to possibly buy a pair of het lavender BP's. I'm worried about the chances of the market crashing on them.
What do you think??

Also who has a pair available..........PM me.

----------


## bammer838

here is a few pics of her 49 dollar "normal" ball python.

----------


## King's Royal Pythons

08 Bell Pastel female 700 grams = $300  (now at 1150 grams)
09 Spider male baby = $125  (now at 550 grams)
09 100% Het Pied female baby = $200  (now at 375 grams)
09 Graziani Pastel female baby = $75  (now at 300 grams)

(I got good deals from a friend that got me started in Balls!)

----------


## freezingdwarf

[QUOTE=bammer838;1216592]here is a few pics of her 49 dollar "normal" ball python.

That is awesome, I always check those in the stores see if I can find a "diamond" LOL.

I paid $1200 for a Pied male this year,  my most expensive single animal.

----------


## singingtothewheat

> Hmmm I gave 2000.00 from my Mojo female


wow.  This is why my collection is in slo mo.  I got my mojo girl for 350.00 and that was big bucks for me.

----------


## bumblebp

lol im poor im up to $1200 on two bp females...lol

----------


## Pedy9970

recently(dec 09) i bought a 08 female axanthic for 1400usd , and thats the most expensive BP i purchased so far  :Smile: 

to complete the list , fem pin,fem butter, male & fem fire  800usd each

male yellowbelly & female pastel 240usd each

male mojave 500usd


im from the Philippines by the way  :Smile:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

lil over 1000 dollars

----------


## jsschrei

I voted "other" because $2000-3000 is missing.

I paid $2250 for a medium white female pied in 2007.

----------


## jsschrei

> recently(dec 09) i bought a 08 female axanthic for 1400usd , and thats the most expensive BP i purchased so far 
> 
> to complete the list , fem pin,fem butter, male & fem fire  800usd each
> 
> male yellowbelly & female pastel 240usd each
> 
> male mojave 500usd
> 
> 
> im from the Philippines by the way


Hey, your avatar is awesome!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pedy9970

> Hey, your avatar is awesome!!!!!!!!


Thanks  :Smile: 

heres a link http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...d.php?t=110483 check it out  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bundu Boy

I recently picked up a piebald female here in South Africa, the price was R15,000.00, which equates to about $2000

----------


## Monty

for individual pick up i've spent up to 900 on a snake.

----------


## ALTownsend1

$75 for my Pastel  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## alan1

a helluva lot...

----------


## chapskis1

$100 for my male spider that I just picked up.

----------


## jimbo4382

Hi people,

I just paid £700 English for my male bumble bee. Thats good for the uk. I've seen them go for £800 - £1350

jim

----------


## dnnsfam

> I'm just a hobbyist and this isn't how I make my living so I don't have to worry about being first to market and can wait a few years for prices to drop.  As long as I can get the cool morphs eventually, I'll be satisfied.


x2

----------


## coldthumb

> Thanks 
> 
> heres a link http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...d.php?t=110483 check it out


 Awesome picture!  :Good Job: 

btw..I was born on Manila(near to clark afb),a short 7 months after you were born...small world ehh?

----------


## jben

Let's see, I paid
$65 for Goliath (Normal)
$200 for Venom (Spider)
$200 for Psycho (Cinnamon pastel)
$125 for Feisty (Pastel)
$0 for Anne B. (Normal), she was adopted.
So I really haven't spend that much at all.

----------


## nightingale2k1

> $100 for my male spider that I just picked up.


it's nice price for spider ....

I would like to have one someday, in my country (indonesia) it still about 450$

I just paid for pastel (lemon?) male about 250$

----------


## nightingale2k1

> I have just found my way back to the reptile scene  
> 
> My wife said no snakes. Thanks to my daughter who wanted one, we found a mojave female at a Petland petshop who marked the mojave at 49.00 as a normal. I could not believe it!! I bought it immediately, of course with the approval of my lovely wife.
> 
> Now Im contemplating on a major purchase to possibly buy a pair of het lavender BP's. I'm worried about the chances of the market crashing on them.
> What do you think??
> 
> Also who has a pair available..........PM me.


wow ... you just got jackpot .... wow .... :Taz:

----------


## WaRocker

2000 for my Pied from Ralph Davis.. It was a must have. Plus we got 2nd pick from the clutch.

The average price we have paid has been 500. for our morphs..

----------


## PurplePython

I paid $125 for my 2 month old Male Pastel

----------


## stefanivanski

My champgane male was 4 000 and I got a deal for a pied and het for 1800. next up is lav's

----------


## BallsUnlimited

3-5k is the highest so far

----------


## exiled reptile

i paid 150 for my spider male sting. :Tears:  may he rest in peace.

----------


## NotaMallard

Most on a BP? $20 for a female normal at a show back in '08.  :Razz: 
Hopefully that will change by the end of the year!

----------


## steveboos

Bumblebee Male $640.

----------


## Gavin Cooper

A bit late to the party but I paid $1800 for my female Spider in 2007 at 900g.


Gavin

----------


## Dustan

Mojave - $6500.00

Clown - $7000.00

Caramel male - $7500.00

Many, many more. But that was one of the bigger snake investments we made in one shot.

----------


## TriniBP

Wow! If I had the money I might have purchase a 25000 dollar coral glow!! But so far I have spent as follows on morphs :

$260-0.1 Pastel
$260-0.1 Black Pastel
$150-1.0 Butterscotch Ghost
$125-1.0 Pastel
$400-0.1 Lesser Platty
$1100-0.1 Bumblebee Het Ghost

$40-1.0 Normal LOL!!

Soon going to adding mojave's, cinny's,fire's and maybe a albino or two  :Good Job:

----------


## GTi

I paid 50 for a breeder male het piebald, 60 for 1.1 het for clown, female is 65g and male is 55g.

----------


## Seru1

I payed 180 for my pastel female.

The max I think I'd ever spend for any morph though would be 1500. And that would be a massive purchase for me. I just don't make much money

----------


## ClarkT

$60 for a late '09 1.0 pastel (Homer).

----------


## bammer838

50k in the last 8 months.

5k for an 07 female lavender from clockwork reptiles that turned out to be a male.

5.5k for a male ultramel.

----------


## AlanDavidExotics

> 50k in the last 8 months.
> 
> 5k for an 07 female lavender from clockwork reptiles that turned out to be a male.
> 
> 5.5k for a male ultramel.


I almost bought that female, she was listed for 6k at one point. Are you happy that she ended up being a he?

----------


## Morph Momma

We will be spending either $200 or $250 each for a mojave and a pinstripe depending on whether we go with males or females for a total of $400-500. 

They will be about 4 weeks old...from Sloan Reptiles.

Can't wait!

----------


## BCSkinz

$2000 for a female pied, $1500 for a male pied, $1500 for a 1000g bee, $5500 for 2.4 rainbow boas.

----------


## Randy J.

Those prices are amazing, luckily I have found pastels, black pastels, spiders, pinstripes, super pastels, etc...  None over $550.  I couldn't afford to spend over $700 on any type of pet, but I must say I couldn't blame anyone who has...  If I was able to, i would have many of the morphs, for Balls & Boas...   :Snake:

----------


## Meltdown Morphs

you realize this thread is 4 years old   :Razz:

----------


## angllady2

I do, but it makes you stop and think and be grateful for the amazing base morphs we small guys can afford today.

Let's face it, not many of us could fork over 20K for a pinstripe, or 6500 for a cinnamon.  If the bigger guys had not spent so much on these morphs at the beginning, we could not afford them now.

Gale

----------

_Sama_ (05-18-2012),snakesRkewl (02-05-2012),_Solarsoldier001_ (02-05-2012)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

I got to say the most I've ever spent on a BP was $300. And it was for a female spider 100% het for orange ghost. I thought it was a good buy  :Wink:

----------


## mattchibi

So far, $550 was the most Ive ever spent on one single ball python.

----------


## MrBig

1500 for a Black Pewterblast, next to that the 600 dollar range, which most of my single snake purchases were in this range.

----------


## satomi325

The most I've spent was $200.
All my girls were the same price as my male lesser or less and they're not bad examples of the morph. The pastel girl was $100. I also got my boyfriend a gorgeous black pastel for $200. She's by far one of the best examples of the morph. The breeder discounted $175 off because I originally wanted something else.

I guess I just got really lucky at shows and getting deals from local breeders. A lot of them would rather sell a little cheaper locally and save the trouble of shipping for market price. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

----------


## jbean7916

I paid $600 for our pied. Hes the most expensive bp we have right now.

 

sent from my EVO

----------


## snake lab

Most expensive snake to date for me was my original spider back in 2002. 15k and was a great investment. He made alot of money

----------

_Mike41793_ (02-05-2012)

----------


## Mr. K.

Last september i bought 2010 female black pastel for 800$  :Smile:

----------


## JTrott

Spider male 2004..........$4000 from Brandon Boeke at Priceless Pythons..........spent 1750 on my 2002 male pastel........still have them both......

Jason

----------


## Gomojoe

Just put a down payment on a black eyed lucistic (super fire) for $1500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cdavidson9

Clown het Pied 1.0 at the L.A. Super Show, was 3100.00. He was asking 3500.00... gotta love show negotiations!

----------


## ShutUpAndSmile

I paid 1200 shipped for my two pieds and my het pied.

----------


## kyleash

250 on a male fireball amazing colors. born Nov 2011

----------


## kyleash

Very beautiful snake I like the coloring. +1111




> I paid $600 for our pied. Hes the most expensive bp we have right now.
> 
>  
> 
> sent from my EVO

----------


## Dabonus

$700 for a female pied, but that was over two years ago. Still a great deal in todays market.

----------


## Crazy4Herps

I've never purchased a morph... I'm down with the normals.  :Wink:

----------

stringbender31982 (03-13-2018)

----------


## kyleash

600 for a male blue eyed lucy and 250 for a male fireball.Worth every penny

----------


## Natassja

How people can afford using 10.000++ on a single snake is beyound me!

----------


## Orijin0XazN

> 600 for a male blue eyed lucy and 250 for a male fireball.Worth every penny


$600 for a BEL?? OMG

----------


## ReptilesK2

> $600 for a BEL?? OMG


Thats what I was thinking! I need one!

----------


## kyleash

Yeah pretty sweet deal huh lol. yeah got lucky that is for sure. Only 315 grams too

----------


## rcjgm5

The most we ever paid was $2500 for our albino female in 2004, next Would Be $1000 for a male pied last year.

----------


## Shadera

Shame we can't change our answer on the poll.  Mine just went up quite a bit.   :ROFL:

----------


## Orijin0XazN

The most I spent was $1200 on a female Super Black Pastel, $1050 on a female Champagne, $1000 male Lesser/Mojave BEL, $750 on a male Pied. All others were under $500.  They are totally worth it tho. =]

----------


## Kev.K

I've got a 2011 male hidden gene woma granite  poss fader arriving on Thursday. 
I can't bring myself to post how much he has cost.

----------

_moonlightgdess_ (05-19-2012)

----------


## ClarkT

Just got my Spark (het puma).... need to change my vote from a while ago...

----------


## darkaxe420

just picked up locally a really nice pastel 100%het albino male for a whopping $95!!
talk about a steal!

----------

heylookitsjon (08-11-2012)

----------


## tjohnson722

I got my pastel and the tank for 60.00 from a young kid who was scared of him. Lol. Steal. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## canzoman

Most was $750 shipped for a Female 100% Dbl Het Albino Pied

----------


## oskyle1567

Spent 1300 on a 400g BEL "butter/Mojave"

----------


## RobertJR

1.0 Albino $500
1.0 Bumble Bee $400
1.0 Lemon Blast $400
1.0 Spider $200
0.1 Pastel $125

picking up tomorrow

0.1 Lesser Platinum $350
1.0 Mojave $200

----------


## Chuckels

$3750 for a single snake.

$800 for a group, 3 Pastel Breeder Females, 1 100% Het Hypo, 1 PH Pied

Trey

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## h00blah

At the time I voted, the most I paid was 550 for an albino, but I voted 100-500 since it was just an extra $50. However, now I would say my vote goes in the 1000-2000 category XD.

----------

_Slim_ (05-17-2012)

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

$150 for a Pastel het OG. But Soon I will be buying more MUAHAHA

----------


## Wicked Constrictors

most i paid for a ball python is 250

----------


## TriniBP

I'm just a hobbyist and I've spent over 20 grand ...within the past 2 years...and I just can't seem to stop *shrugs*

----------


## Royal Hijinx

I have spent about 12K-ish in a year.  The most expensive being my Super Stripe.

----------


## Rob

> I have spent about 12K-ish in a year.  The most expensive being my Super Stripe.


I think all of us that drool over your pick ups can attest to you spending your fair share.

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (06-19-2012),_Slim_ (05-29-2012)

----------


## moonlightgdess

I'm getting addicted to bps...most expensive so far is $1200 for a mystic female

----------


## Cross Exotics

I shelled out 3450.00 for a Blonde Pastel Clown Female.. Worth every cent since she's gorgeous!  :Very Happy:

----------


## AznInvasion1

I have spent $550 and that's on a pinstripe 100% het albino female, but now I have just bought an ultra high contrast albino male for $400. I plan on getting a bumblebee and lemon blast pair for $950. I'm addicted lol

----------


## mues155

$1800 total in cash and trade 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## slithering house

paid 8900 for a blackhead 100 percent het pied female

----------


## HypoLyf

$1000 for an enchi ghost male, but he's awesome looking and worth it for my hypo projects.  :Very Happy:

----------


## heylookitsjon

$200 for a 2012 Cinnamon female. Only paid $80 for my 2012 Pinstripe male! And of course my normal was only $30. 

I anticipate spending much much more per snake in the coming year. I'm addicted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maya2012

So I'm new to the site and new to the snake world. First I can't figure out how to start a post, so I'm asking my question here. What's a good price on a pastel. I'm looking to buy one today and here's the info I got. He is 3.5 to 4months old, weighs 170g+, he is under a foot long. He's looking for 70$ and will throw in a duel zoomed light. Just wanted to get some input. I just got a normal as well and I was curious what you guys thought about housing together. Is it a no no or what? Thanks in advance for your input:-)

----------


## Maya2012

> Disregard, I figured it out and posted it in a thread, thanks

----------


## CCarr33

$40 for my Normal, but I'm planning on buying more. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## polito

650 on two females. Bumblebee het axanthic and Spider het Piebald. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997R using Tapatalk 2

----------


## decensored

Het axanthic. 800 grams Female- 100.00
Pastel het axanthic. 1000grams F- 100.00
Pastel het axanthic. 1100grams M - 100.00
Orange ghost 400 gr, M -350.00
Lesser 250 gr. M - 140.00
Spider 2200 gr F - 500.00
Black Pastel 300gr F - 100.00
Pinstripe 500 gr M - 125.00
Female Mojo (going to pick her up ATM LOL ) 800-1000 grams est- 280.00

Boas..
1.1 5y.o columbian RTB 175.00 for the adult pair.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk

----------


## Theartisticgemini

Most I have Paid for a ball python was 200$ for a Spider And Pastel Pair

----------


## Christopher Pilgrim

It's both amusing and depessing to see how the prices have dropped over time.
$3k for a mojave, just 4 or 5 years back...now you can find males for $100 and females for $250.
It's nice to see that combos are still valuable, though...

----------


## hotelvoodoo

800 on my female piebald. I'm a recently graduated college student, and I dream of the day I can drop 2 grand towards my collection.

----------


## Simplex

> So I'm new to the site and new to the snake world. First I can't figure out how to start a post, so I'm asking my question here. What's a good price on a pastel. I'm looking to buy one today and here's the info I got. He is 3.5 to 4months old, weighs 170g+, he is under a foot long. He's looking for 70$ and will throw in a duel zoomed light. Just wanted to get some input. I just got a normal as well and I was curious what you guys thought about housing together. Is it a no no or what? Thanks in advance for your input:-)


70 bucks is a steal. No no to housing together

----------


## Joshua Jasper

I would say $90 for a male pastel and $150-175 for a female pastel are good prices. 

For me, my top three most expensive snakes so far have been my lesser blackjack at $500, pewter blackjack at $350, and my axanthic female at $440.

They won't hold the title long though as we build up our pied and enchi yellow belly lines  :Very Happy: 

Joshua Jasper
WTF Morphs of Manchester 
www.wtfmorphsofmanchester.com
Sent from my Galaxy SIII

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

$800 for my pastel butter. If I keep my willpower, my next purchase won't be for a while, but it will be a crystal male, which is considerably more expensive.

----------


## Tzeentch

$1150 for my female lesser ghost.

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

150 for my male mojave.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

It was $450 for my male pied but now I am at $1200 for my female clown  :Surprised:

----------


## Kodieh

$400 for all proven breeder male:

Spider
Cinny
Pastel
Yellowbelly. 


Browsing on Tapatalk from my iPhone  :Smile:

----------


## notmyfault

Most my girlfriend and I have spent on a BP were our two gangster males, a Cinnamon Spinner and an Enchi Mojave. Both were $1,000.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## JustinAskin

> $20,000 for a male Pinstripe.  WOW, they came down in price a bit since then.


20,000!!!!!

I just picked up my female Pinstripe last weekend for 300. LOVE her!!!





1.0 - Spider
1.0 - Pastel, Het Orange Ghost 
0.1 - Pastel, Het Orange Ghost
0.1 - Mojave
0.1 - Pinstripe

0.1 - German Shepherd (Kahlua)

1.1.0 Dendrobates Tinctorius Azureus
1.1.0 Dendrobates Auratus "El Cope"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## satomi325

I need to upgrade my costs from my last post.

$500 for a female Black Pewter 100% het Hypo
$1200 for a female pastel 100% het clown

----------


## Wonzzer

Wow:eek:  This thread is FOUR years old.
 Anyways, $3000.00 for a male special.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2

----------


## Orenshi

$1000 for my Mochi!

----------


## JGB24

I got a Male butter for $30 and a male cinnamon for $17.
I take advantage of deals and opportunities lol

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

$700 for my breeding size bumblebee girl.

----------


## hitman3303

I just spent $1,000 on my male clown.  I also got a het female in the deal all for $1,000 so that was a good deal.  I should easily get that money back if she proves out.

----------


## JeRMz

$40 and $60 shipping. 66% poss het clown. He has underdeveloped 'penes. Pretty boy, tho!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Well my highest has gone up now. $1050 for my super pastel butter boy. I luff him  :Very Happy:

----------


## ktint

My female Ruso BEL was $1,000 and male albino was $250.

----------


## SylverTears

$750 for my medium white pied male from BHB.

----------


## qinw

i got my baby 1.0 mojave for $400usd include shipping.

----------


## norwegn113

I just bought a beautiful VPI Axanthic female $380.00 USD

----------


## Dwish

$1500 special female!

----------


## nimblykimbly

This thread makes me feel loads better  :Smile:  The most I have spent is $1200 on a sub-adult F high white Pied, and possibly a near future purchase of $1400 for a sub-adult F Kingpin. I dream of having a J.Kobylka in my collection!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bino

$500 for a 1200 gram spider female. Other closest was $450 for my Ivory hatchling male.

----------


## Capital Rodents

$1300 for a hatchling super blast orange ghost female. She came with a couple other snakes but she was the main piece

----------


## Joshua Jasper

$950 for my Stinging Bumblebee Poss Het Orange Ghost. A steal!!
Sent from my HTC6990LVW using Board Express

----------


## PigZilla50317

I'm from the OMG you spent how much on a Snake part of Town! Well with that being said I fall into the 100-500 Crew. The most I have spent on one snake is 350.00 and the most for pairs is 400.00 for pastels otherwise I have always went the Het route and Bartered up.

----------


## BPro927

$600 1.0 Honeybee
$600 0.1 Pastel Lesser Het. Orange Ghost

----------


## BCBallPythons

$2000 for a 900 gram female Pastel Sugar. Almost 2 yrs ago... How times have changed


Http://www.BCBallPythons.com
Http://www.facebook.com/bcballpythons

----------


## mike689

$1,000 for my Russo BEL last year

----------


## Quinnster

$75 for a basic male pastel. He's my baby :')

----------


## Solarsoldier001

i spent $800+ for my boyfriends pied.  for myself I don't think i paid more then $300

----------


## AJs Snake House

$540 shipped. '11 Spinnerblast male

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## h00blah

haha at the time I voted, I had voted for $100-$500  :ROFL: ......... Now I know where my money's gone haha!

----------

Kaorte (03-28-2013)

----------


## mbuehler

Spent 20 bucks on a lesser male...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Epic-Fang

$175 Male Fire
$150 Female Pastel
$300 For two other males Mojave and Normal (actually, bought a rack and the snakes came with it.)

----------


## Orenshi

$1000 for a female Sugar. I feel like that's a ridiculous amount now that I see how much Calicos cost. Oh well... I still think she is uber pretty and worth it.

$1200 for a male Champagne Het Russo. But I got a female Het Russo for "free" 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Hah....i paid $800 for a pair of het albinos back in 2005. Today, i could get a trio of albinos for that price  :Sad: 

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

I spent $800 on my pastel butter a while ago. I will hopefully be being a male Special later this year though, and those are more.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Up to $1400

----------


## oskyle1567

New high for a single ball for me paid 1500 over the last 6 months for my pastave ghost female.

----------


## TJ_Burton

Lithium Blaze listed at $6000

----------


## AJs Snake House

Nevermind...lol


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jcoylesr76

up to the $1500 each mark on a couple of mystic potions this year.

----------


## Royal Hijinx

This thread should be re-started, as may of us have blown through the original poll entry...

----------


## valhalha30

I only have 2 BP's currently... a normal female and a pastel male..... but in the near future I'm going to be either trading my normal female to get a female in a different morph (plus some money too) or just holding on to her and buying another female in a different morph.

I paid 70 bucks for Benny, even though he was for sale for 100. I lucked out because he, to me, looks pretty quality. Lots of blushing and very vivid yellows and oranges and blacks and whites. He looks more like a low quality super pastel than he does a pastel. I know and work with Benny's breeder and I give him good buisness with all the feeders I get lol, so he gave me a slight discount on Benny.

Now, as for my female... she was difficult to get, ironically. Long story short, I was supposed to adopt an abandoned adult male BP that looked a bit thin and looked sad from my local Petsmart, I made plans to pick it up the next day and they ended up giving him back to the original owner (the guy who dropped the BP off in a shoebox on a shelf in Petsmart) 2 hours before I got to the store the next day because they thought that guy was me. I'm STILL not sure why they thought he was me, because I freqent that store, and everybody knows me by name...... but, after making a scene about how irresponisble it was to give the neglected snake back to it's original owner and after everyone in the store heard me... the manager offered me a baby BP to make up for the mistake. I reluctantly obliged, I wanted to adopt that male that had a home, but lost it... but I picked out the most calm baby, and brought it home. And that's how I got Monty.

And she's given me trouble ever since  :Razz:

----------


## greco

I've been out of the loop for almost 10 years, so when I stopped by Repticon in Orlando last weekend, I was AMAZED by all the new morphs I had never seen before! 

I was also astonished at how affordable some of them have become. I couldn't resist picking up a gorgeous 3' male pinstripe for only $125, and somehow I doubt he'll be the last...

----------


## grcforce327

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l91ISfcuzDw

----------

4theSNAKElady (07-09-2013)

----------


## The Real Krafty

$400 for my beautiful female Albino BP "Luna"  :Smile:

----------


## buddha1200

$2000 for a pastel calico female(paradox ) one of my favorites

----------


## nate212

175 for my female het OG and after i make my last payment 550 for a male firefly

----------


## sho220

$1000 for a male hatchling Spider... :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Mrl249

> $1000 for a male hatchling spider...


:o wow what a change its been :/

----------


## TVR22

Mojave ghost: male $350, female $600.

----------


## sho220

> :o wow what a change its been :/


That was in 2006.  They've gone down a bit since then.  :Razz:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-19-2016),Kaorte (06-28-2013)

----------


## darkranger69

4.300$ for my leopard spotnose ( i dont live in USA, and in my country Balls are still illegal) imported from Ben Renick. Super snake great eater ... i guess the importator make a good money on me but this snake is just like an orchid for me.

----------


## treeboa

I paid $1200 for a hatchling male Pastel. I, also, bought an albino Boa for $1000 and a pair of Freckled monitors for $1200 at the same time. I think I was manic at the time, LOL!

----------


## brobertson

I'm at $450 for my male firefly! It stung the bank account for sure, but he is awesome.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> I'm at $450 for my male firefly! It stung the bank account for sure, but he is awesome.


Lol 450

----------


## brobertson

> Lol 450


Stahp it  :Smile:  Nah, I know what you are saying, but when you are only 15...

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Stahp it  Nah, I know what you are saying, but when you are only 15...


I'm just playin :p

Shocked though because between US and Canadian pricing on bps is a few hundred difference. 

My friends gettin a firefly for $500.

----------


## satomi325

> I'm just playin :p
> 
> Shocked though because between US and Canadian pricing on bps is a few hundred difference. 
> 
> My friends gettin a firefly for $500.


They were $800+ last year here in the US. Sad how low they've gotten.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ufoo9k

40 for my normal and 300 (+400 necropsy 2weeks later) for my gargoyle.... Hopefully wont pay as much next time !

----------


## ECechoHO

$53 for my LB and $156 for my pastel het pied..

----------


## ItsAllNew2Me!

my most expensive bp was my Ghost pastel i paid for at an expo $120.  The reset of my collection I purchased in groups and they average between $60 and $100 per snake.  Chaos was $40 and therefore my cheapest.   :Smile:

----------


## CalypsobluAz

I picked up my killer bee for $150.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk

----------


## StupidZombie

I just bought my calico blast for
 350. Other than that, the price ranges from free to $150.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

----------


## Hannahshissyfix

Whoa looking through the older posts and knowing current prices is crazy! 
The most ive spent is for my coral glow pied project and I think i got pretty good deals on them. 700g .1pied, $500, 1.coral glow het pied and .1 het pied for $700. Even if their sale price goes down dramatically in the next year I'll just be excited to produce even 1 cg pied to keep for myself.

----------


## NurseNoodle

I just got an enchi banana at a show for $300.

----------


## Cargorabbit

$400 for my hypo super mojave B)

----------


## RiA MaU

My little normal girl was $50.  :Smile:

----------


## piedlover79

Four years ago I paid 3,000$ for my black pastel piebald female.  No regrets!

----------


## pastelballs

Wow, crazy to see 2008 posts of thousands of dollars for what is now hundreds.

Super pastel lesser for $100 (this year), highest was the pastel red axanthic at $200 (last year).

----------

embrit345 (04-28-2016)

----------


## Ax01

> $400 for my hypo super mojave B)


wow, that's an awesome deal!




> Four years ago I paid 3,000$ for my black pastel piebald female.  No regrets!


and how much was your Gold Dust/Pixel Pied if u don't mind sharing?

----------


## Lizardlicks

Newest acquisition brings the most paid amount to $750 for a female enchi pied.  Worth every  :twocents: !

----------


## Coluber42

When I was in 7th or 8th grade, ca. 1995, I saved up for my first pet snake. It was a baby normal ball python, and it cost $90 I think (maybe $100). This week I bought a lesser pewter baby, for.... $100.

----------


## fLako0aGuiiLaR

Paid 3000 for a leopard pastel lesser het clown from jkobylka
plus he is possible blade  :Cool:

----------


## Eric00

So far my only one cost $150 -bumblebee

----------


## bks2100

> Paid 3000 for a leopard pastel lesser het clown from jkobylka
> plus he is possible blade


How long ago?  I've been looking at het clowns and it's crazy how much a multi gene het clown goes for.  Hell even that snake without clown looks like you could get one for like 700-900, so that clown gene adds a ton to the snake's value.

----------


## fLako0aGuiiLaR

> How long ago?  I've been looking at het clowns and it's crazy how much a multi gene het clown goes for.  Hell even that snake without clown looks like you could get one for like 700-900, so that clown gene adds a ton to the snake's value.


On Tuesday i sent my last payment since i got it in payment plans but I finished it early because i made 3 payments only

----------


## Megg

$30 for a normal male, and $200 for a female spinnerblast.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## geckolover356

$75 for a female pinstripe 

Sent from my SGH-M919N using Tapatalk

----------


## Scottywelsh

3 Royals. 1 normal Female , 1 phantom female, 1 super pastel female and A home made snake rack brings my total to around £800 - £900 . So not bad at all really.

----------


## ItsAllNew2Me!

> my most expensive bp was my Ghost pastel i paid for at an expo $120.  The reset of my collection I purchased in groups and they average between $60 and $100 per snake.  Chaos was $40 and therefore my cheapest.


Just an update.  I recently bought an Enchi Het Pied(F), Enchi Mojave Het Pied(M), DB Het Albino Pied(F),Pastel Pied(F) for $1K.  So that makes four snakes at $250 apiece.

----------


## Hammertime1977

$40

I would have gone as high as $50

Supply and Demand...gotta love it!

----------


## Devenco

Most so far for a single ball python is 250 ... and i got my eyes on a bamboo so ill around triple that number for a single ball python...  :Very Happy:

----------


## careybb

$20 for my ghost  :Razz:

----------


## WildLore

200 was the most i've spent i would honestly pay 350 for a nice one if i had it at the time i saw the snake in person and it was from someone i respected

----------


## O'Mathghamhna

Mine were all rescues, so I spent no money on them, but plenty on their husbandry, feeding and medical bills.  :Razz:

----------


## Matthimself

$50USD for this guy.  He weighs approx 801g. I am not sure what he is lol
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Kikary

I spent 438$ in my Super Duper Killer Blast female  :Very Happy:

----------


## Freakie_frog

The funny part about all of this is that some of us can remember when Lessers sold for 50k and Pieds were 15-20k and clowns were in the range. I remember stories about when Baker produced the first crystal. Or like me paid several thousand dollars for a Mojave only to have Morph King Reptiles flood the market and drop the price from 2500-3000 to 900.00 and 1000.0. We all thought the end was near. And that was 10 years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

MarkS (04-28-2016)

----------


## embrit345

I am inthe uk so my prices are in £££ lol

The most I have spent is £200 for , y coral glow male. £140 for a 1.8kg lesser female,  £150 for a female pastave,  £80 each for my butter pastel het ghost and pewter, £60 for , y cinnabee, £70 for my phantom het ghost x

----------

BonnieAndClyde (02-24-2017)

----------


## Check-Raiser

$600 each for my 0.1 desert ghost, banana enchi, and orange dream YB. I think I would go $1000 max for anything. My next planned purchase is a asphalt/gravel enchi should I come across one from a reputable breeder.

----------


## stickyalvinroll

I started from the bottom now I'm here

----------


## Caspian

My Pastel Pied boy, Fion, was my most expensive to date - $400. I thought he was a pretty decent deal at that price.

----------


## PythonBabes

I just got my Super pastel baby boy for $120.

----------


## fireflii

I got my only one (male black pastel orange ghost) for $200. I'd be willing to spend about $500 for any morph though. I only just entered the snake owning, so I'm not looking to buy super expensive morphs yet.  :Razz:

----------


## For Goodness Snakes

I paid $12,000 for a female clown, $12,000 for a female pied, $8,000 for a female caramel, $7,500 for a male mojave, $4,000 for a male albino, $4,700 for a male pied and $12,500 for a male albino motley boa.

And would do it all over again.

Brian

----------

Creepy Alien (05-03-2016),_Eric Alan_ (05-03-2016)

----------


## Jon14

$60,700...I assume you have a decent salary

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk

----------


## Eric Alan

> $60,700...I assume you have a decent salary
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


In case you're not familiar with Brian and his great work for the hobby: http://www.for-goodness-snakes.com/

----------


## Jon14

I was not, that helps to explain it.

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk

----------


## Belgian S.

170 $ for a female pastel butter het orange ghost 
170 $ for a male Mojave fire 
100 $ for a female enchi spider - stingerbee 
200 $ for a female vanilla pastel

----------


## auraria

75 bucks for my pastel buddy.
I'm glad I rescued the poor little thing. I'm already planning on a lot more expensive snakes though...
This hobby is addicting.

----------


## Pastel superstripe

$100 for my F specter.... $100 for my M pastel yellow belly.... $50 for my F lesser...... maybe another 100 or so this weekend on something at the reptile expo...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morjean

120 (that's 132$) for my male pastel coral glow

----------


## Dezoruba

$100 for female normal
$450 for male banana het pied
$500 for female pastel ivory

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk

----------


## blue roses

I paid 600 for my enchee firefly.

----------


## slytherin97

R600 ($42) for my normal male ball python

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Thom Noble_ (08-07-2016)

----------


## cheosamad

> I spent $800 on my lesser and $600 on my black pastel.


This blows my mind to read so many years later. I'm just getting into ball pythons so the fact that I got a Super Pastel Lesser Male well over 1000 grams for 100 dollars is just crazy to me.

----------


## AjBalls

Some of the more memorable ones I can think of:
Champagne female, 2010- $3,000
Pastel male, 2005- $1,500
Banana bumblebee, 2013- $6,000
Pinstripe female, 2007- $1,000
Lesser male, 2007- $800
Yellowbelly male, 2007- $500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dezoruba

> Some of the more memorable ones I can think of:
> Champagne female, 2010- $3,000
> Pastel male, 2005- $1,500
> Banana bumblebee, 2013- $6,000
> Pinstripe female, 2007- $1,000
> Lesser male, 2007- $800
> Yellowbelly male, 2007- $500
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This hurts my heart

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk

----------

_AjBalls_ (08-07-2016)

----------


## MiniMed

Some of these prices are insane! Wish I could afford that lol! I paid $70 for my pastel female  :Smile:

----------


## LightningPython

> 3k for a female mojave


I got my mojave for free. 
Crazy stuff   :Surprised: 

I cant remember If i posted on here but oh well
£65 for my spider
£45 ish for my normal

----------


## AjBalls

> I paid $12,000 for a female clown, $12,000 for a female pied, $8,000 for a female caramel, $7,500 for a male mojave, $4,000 for a male albino, $4,700 for a male pied and $12,500 for a male albino motley boa.
> 
> And would do it all over again.
> 
> Brian


Would you do the caramels again if you had the chance? Being females don't often produce fertile eggs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StillBP

> Would you do the caramels again if you had the chance? Being females don't often produce fertile eggs. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last i heard this was a rumor  

Most ive paid is way too much $2500 for a het sunset

----------


## AbsoluteApril

> Would you do the caramels again if you had the chance? Being females don't often produce fertile eggs.


They can produce eggs, they just seem more likely to slug out. there's a fairly in-depth discussion here: http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...-on-Eggs-Photo
The issues with caramels is they can be prone to kinking. One of my favorite morphs though, I love them.

To stay on topic, so far the most I've paid (having only been back into BPs recently) for a single snake was $950 for a butter pin in 2012. A bit much but with his perfect stripe I fell in love and he is worth every penny.

----------


## cletus

A whopping 80 bucks.   About to spend about 350 on a Pastel Banana though.

----------


## Scosta56

Most I spent was a grand on a blade clown male from exotics by nature. He was worth every penny. Super clean and has a wicked arrow head ... Head stamp. Love that boy so much.

----------


## redshepherd

I was very close to dropping over $700 on a disco fire pastel today... very close. But I caught myself and my budget caught me too. :| Ended up with a great deal on a blushed out super pastel calico congo female instead, for only $270 shipped.

In other news, morphmarket juped me- I missed a 700g disco inferno male being sold for $250 shipped. It's insane. I was already in contact with the seller and confirmed to buy him, and she tells me that her husband took a call and sold him the entire time we were emailing back and forth.

----------


## EDR

I'm not gonna reveal all the prices but i'll give a quick range from cheap to expensive. Least expensive the sugar bee (avatar pic) $225 and fairly expensive the albino clown $1700.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Most I have spend for one animal 3k about 3 years ago, and just spend 2.5 K a few days ago (second most expensive animal in my collection)

Some people seem to spend less and less I just do the opposite. :0

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------


## LightningPython

> Most I have spend for one animal 3k about 3 years ago, and just spend 2.5 K a few days ago (second most expensive animal in my collection)
> 
> Some people seem to spend less and less I just do the opposite. :0
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


What's the new ones morph? For 2.5k I bet it's a stunner

----------


## Mangiapane85

> Most I have spend for one animal 3k about 3 years ago, and just spend 2.5 K a few days ago (second most expensive animal in my collection)
> 
> Some people seem to spend less and less I just do the opposite. :0
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


No fair!!!  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> What's the new ones morph? For 2.5k I bet it's a stunner


Just a 2 genes female  :Wink: 




> No fair!!! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's my early Christmas present to myself so it's only fair  :Wink:

----------

_Eric Alan_ (11-13-2016),Mangiapane85 (11-13-2016)

----------


## Sandi1961

I have to admit, I haunt reptile auctions and have gotten some amazing deals. My very first BP was my pastel female and she was just over $200 shipped. My most expensive (actual price) was my BEL(super mojave) female for $400 shipped. At auction I got a Queenspin male for $200, a Leopard female for $125, Black Pastel Yellowbelly female for $195. My pastel desert was $30. My Nuclear was from a breeder, he was $175. 

I loved reading this thread from the beginning, can't believe how prices have changed!

----------


## Mangiapane85

370 shipped is the winner for me so far.. I hope to make my own "expensive" ones down the line... that being said. I will probably be buying more expensive ones too lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Freakie_frog

Well I bought a Pied in 2008 soooo yea. But other than that I try to stay under 5K for purchases.

----------

_Dezoruba_ (02-03-2017)

----------


## cletus



----------

BonnieAndClyde (02-24-2017)

----------


## Medduussa

Most I ever spent so far is 200$! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Medduussa

But for all my snakes I spent around 500$ as I do not own very expensive morphs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Crowfingers

$125. But worth every penny

----------


## mariana

In my country the cheapest ball python (normal) costs around $140, morphs just go up from there  :Sad:

----------


## cayley

:Rolleyes2:  $400 CDN on a male coral glow.

----------


## OTorresUSMC

My max so far is only $400. Just starting to get into breeding and anticipate to reach my target hatchlings going to have to break the 4 figure barrier this year. But low 4 figures hahaha. Much as i love BPs really could never justify spending the amount of money on one snake some people have posted. For breeders and people doing this for a living tho it makes sense. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk

----------


## chakup

$500 and she's not here- Killer pied possible Leopard as well. Quality pet maybe future breeder.

----------


## Solarsoldier001

$800 on him



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-20-2017)

----------


## kxr

Monty (enchi OD pastel YB) was $750 CAD I believe but the next animal I pick up (whenever that happens) is either going to be a clown or a desert ghost combo and will probably cost more.

----------


## Seven-Thirty

500$ is the most I've spent on a single snake in my collection.

----------


## Lizardlicks

$800 plus $50 shipping for my enchi pied girl is still my top, and probably will be for a while.

----------


## Warren_Booth

$15,000. Female yellow belly. 2003/2004 I think.
Warren

----------


## Ciryluk3g

Based on the current exchange rate approx $600 on my Black Head Black Pastel female  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dezoruba

Here's what I've spent on my animals to date:
0.1 normal het pied (3000g adult)- $100
1.0 banana 66% het pied $450
1.0 lesser $40
0.1 pastel super yellowbelly $500
0.1 mystic potion $500
0.1 black pastel 100% het pied $250
1.0 pied $200
1.0 gravel OR yellowbelly (won't know till I breed) $195
1.0 banana cinnamon  $250


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk

----------


## Crowfingers

$125 on my cinnamon mojo male

by the way, why were mojo's so expensive a while ago?? Was it just when they were newly available. Seems like there are several people on the first page who payed sooo much more a few years ago

----------


## MmmBanana

My banana pastave male from royal constrictor designs was $350.

----------


## Booper

I think our baby cost £15 (about $20).

----------


## Hannahshissyfix

> by the way, why were mojo's so expensive a while ago?? Was it just when they were newly available. Seems like there are several people on the first page who payed sooo much more a few years ago


That's how the game works. Last year a morph I wanted sold for over 3000 and this year I produced my own and they sell for around 1500 now.

----------

_Dezoruba_ (05-02-2017),Rjr24777 (05-11-2017),_Thom Noble_ (09-24-2017)

----------


## C.Marie

My banana was $250 plus shipping but he is priceless to us... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sociopathetic

189 for a killer bee

10 for a normal

----------


## artgecko

It's interesting to go back to the beginning of this thread and see what morphs were going for at that time.  

I got into snakes about 5 years ago and purchased my first BP 4 years ago for $300, a female pastave.  3 years ago, my cinnamon female cost me $300 (I think I was overcharged), and my female pastel enchi a couple years back was $350.  

The most money I've spent on a reptile, was my male leachie (giant gecko) for $500.  

I will probably be getting back into purchasing later this year or next year and expect to pay around $450-$500 for the morph combo I'm looking at.

----------


## MmmBanana

> My banana pastave male from royal constrictor designs was $350.



I just placed a deposit on a female super lesser possible GHI, pastel, and or spider. She will be $500 + $60 for ship.

----------


## spazhime

Spent $600 on my female BEL back when hatchlings costed that much, and I'm about to spend another $600 on a fire od pin (possible yellow belly)

----------


## Alexiel03

Most I've paid for a BP is $400 for my male banana pastel Enchi  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk

----------


## Seven-Thirty

Made my.first investment of 4000$ on a yearling banana cypress female.

----------


## Jdanruiz

I spent 700 on my female super pastel superstripe. From Michael Cole at ballroom south pythons. Great guy btw.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## larryd23

$300 for our one and only Pastel Banana boi. 

Mom still doesn't know, so let's keep this between us...

----------

Jdanruiz (11-15-2017)

----------


## Jdanruiz

> Most I've paid for a BP is $400 for my male banana pastel Enchi 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


Any spots on em?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## cchardwick

If I had the cash I would throw down about $60,000 for a pair of Sunset ball pythons (currently about $30K each).  I'm really impressed in some of the combos it produces, I think it will be similar to the pied and clown craze, it really blends well with other genes.  Here's a Sunset Pastel:

----------

Jdanruiz (11-15-2017)

----------


## KevinK

> If I had the cash I would throw down about $60,000 for a pair of Sunset ball pythons (currently about $30K each).  I'm really impressed in some of the combos it produces, I think it will be similar to the pied and clown craze, it really blends well with other genes.  Here's a Sunset Pastel:




All of a sudden, the 50% poss hets I just viewed at $2,000 each don't seem like such a bad deal......

----------


## Alexiel03

> Any spots on em?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


He's starting to get a few black spots but still pretty clean. Still has some growing to do though 

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk

----------


## Jdanruiz

> He's starting to get a few black spots but still pretty clean. Still has some growing to do though 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


My guy hasn't got any, but he's still a baby yours looks a lot bigger lol.  I haven't noticed any one my boy. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Alexiel03

> My guy hasn't got any, but he's still a baby yours looks a lot bigger lol.  I haven't noticed any one my boy. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Mine is still small too, hes 290 grams

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk

----------


## Roux

This thread is fun to look through! It is like a ball python morph price history haha.

Most I've spent so far is $335 on my first bp, a super mystic spider girl.

I'm sure I'll pass that up sometime down the road as i expand  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Caali

I've spent 200€ (=241$) on my male Bumblebee het 100% Clown ball python. He was supposed to cost about 300€ (=361$) but the breeder said that he didn't expect so many hatchlings this season so he was lowering the price so that he could find a home for all them. It sounded fishy to me but the breeder is known for breeding great animals and since he answered all of my questions and gave a lot of information about the ball python I decided to buy from him anyway. In the end the snake was an established eater, had no mites or any other parasites (I even did a fecal), shed on a regular basis and looked really healthy overall (even though he was a bit skinny). I'm really happy with my choice. I liked the breeder and love my snake <3

----------


## Dragonsrahc

I spent 700$+ Shipping for my Albino Pied male, expensive but he is so pretty cant wait till things warm up and he is shipped to me  :Smile:

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

I paid $100 for my calico female. It's not much unless you compare it to my 2 normals. I got both bp' s, one male and one female, an exo terra enclosure, 1 exo terra hide, 1 hollow log hide, 1 water dish, a bag of bedding, and a 75 watt heat lamp with a 60 watt bulb in it for the same price as the calico

----------


## Alter-Echo

As of today, 500 bucks for a female blackbee mojave orange ghost... I adore her but it makes me question my sanity.  :ROFL:

----------


## bmwood

I paid $50 for my Enchi/Pastel.......$800 for my Orange Dream/Enchi/Fire

----------


## KFG_Reptiles

I paid 
$260 = Queen Bee Male, 
$75 for Fire Female and 
$90 for enchi pinstripe Female

----------


## Reinz

About a hunerd dollars

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-08-2018),Apiratenamedjohn (06-01-2018),_Sonny1318_ (04-18-2018)

----------


## KevinK

I once spent $3 million on a Lesser Enchi Genetic Stripe Banana Woma Albino Calico Killerblast Axanthic Yellowbelly Orange Dream Clown  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Very Happy: 


Hey, in the world of morphs it will probably exist in five years.

----------


## Lord Sorril

> Hey, in the world of morphs it will probably exist in five years.


It will look like a REL (Red-Eyed Leucistic) and be valued at $400.

----------


## Spechal

Bought my son a snake a year and a half ago (normal) and then had to have my own pied (which turned into buying three at once [albino candy male, orange dream pastel spider female and pied female]) and now want to breed.

Most expensive to date: $425 - Virgin black pastel cinnamon pastel (pewter) spider @ 1000g (picking her up Tuesday) ... going to breed her to my albino pastel black pastel pinstripe ($360) if things go well.  The possibilities are crazy and I might be too.

----------


## bmwood

Dropped $1,350 on my Super Pastel Enchi VPI Axanthic

----------


## Ballday

1,350$ female bamboo spider het clown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

